# Rcs eggs on the substrate?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I just found this on my 10g tank, ive placed some shrimps in it to see if theyre ok. Are these shrimp eggs? Why is it on the substrate?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

yes they're RCS eggs. Looks like a female dropped them...


----------



## Cubeman (Sep 4, 2009)

An immature female may drop her eggs. A startled female may drop her eggs. A premature moult may cause the female to lose her eggs. It happens once in a while. If it happens all of the time, then it may be pointing to a larger problem.


----------

